# Navy Barge 5/26



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Navy Point about 6am, went to the Navy Camel Barge with nephew Jeremy and his dad. Jeremy and I went down together, but separated, me on the truss, him on the barge. I got a couple of flounders and a half a dozen lionfish (gonna try them out to eat). Jeremy almost got a nice black grouper, but the break-a-way spear point wasn't completely set in the shaft. Unexpectedly, Jeremy had an out of air situation (stalking the grouper and then the missed shot, apparently consumed a lot of air), and we shared air back to the boat. We didn't have time to unhang the anchor, so our second dive was again on the Navy Barge. Forgot my lionfish bag, so tried to stack them on the paralyzer tip. Four is about the limit that way. No grouper or flounder sightings on second dive. Vis was about 40Ft, water temp at 80 Ft was 74 degrees. - Ric


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Aren't Black and Gag grouper out of season until 1 July?


John


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Never saw a black grouper up here. Gags are closed until July 1st.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report. 

Glad you guys made it back to the boat ok!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I big black grouper was caught just west of here last summer. 

Angler Lands 106-Pound Black Grouper, Potential Alabama State Record


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I big black grouper was caught just west of here last summer.
> 
> Angler Lands 106-Pound Black Grouper, Potential Alabama State Record


I remember seeing that. I just never saw one here in Pensacola myself and I dove the lex barge a week ago and saw 3 nice gags. Now key Kest has tons of them


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Talked to Fwc officers a few weeks ago about the differences between black and gag groupers. They indicated they had never seen a black grouper around here. They indicated there are probably some here but to be very careful when keeping one, they are very rare in these parts. Just something to think about...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Out of gas, for a fish... just not worth it. 


Glad you made it up.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Just ate the lionfish (fried), and the flounder we got from the Navy Barge. VERY tasty! Texture of the lionfish meat was a little softer than the flounder. Will be nailing lionfish pretty regular from now on. - Ric


----------

